
Ask HN: I want to join the war for online privacy - khnov
Hi,<p>I am a senior fullstack software dev I mainly do java &amp; angular, with many other interests in ML, Security,... and Privacy ! Based in Paris, I want to help building opensource solutions&#x2F;join a mozilla-like company, to help fighting against giant ad sellers, I dont know where to start.<p>thanks
======
chriscatoya
Are you interested in the decentralized web space? You could join the New Tech
Lab discord which is bridged with a slew of servers for communities and
projects in IPFS, DWeb, indieweb

[https://discord.gg/mztGdAn](https://discord.gg/mztGdAn)

(I helped start this series of bridges across communities)

You may also want to check our Internet Archive’s DWeb Camp and monthly meetup
(they have remote guests attend)

------
Trias11
I was thinking about home routers, preloaded and preconfigured for privacy
(i.e. preventing all the spyware "smart" appliances and whatnots to call
home).

I am about to buy big TV and want to get some "plug and protect" WiFi router
where this thing could connect but not siphon out any data i am not aware of.

------
ThePhysicist
We’re working on technology to make data analytics secure and privacy-
preserving, maybe we can chat: [http://kiprotect.com](http://kiprotect.com),
hn (at) kiprotect.com. We’re still bootstrapped and a very small team.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
This is a tiny tiny step but feel free to join us at /r/KeepOurNetFree![1]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/keepournetfree](https://www.reddit.com/r/keepournetfree)

